# Do they do credit checks?



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi just a quick one we have a couple of credit cards and just thought do they do credit checks?

Thanks
W


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Our LA doesn't. We were just asked to fill in a form saying what our mortgage/loan payments are and any savings. They also wanted to look at copy of a bank statement and saving if any 

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

We had to give a list of incomings/outgoings however not show bank statements or have a formal credit check as such

xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

No credit checks here either, i dont think they access to that stuff


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

not had our financial meeting yet, but been given a form with incomings and outgoings on (briefly) and told that they will need to see mortgage statment and pay slips but will take nothing away with them, no credit check at all


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

We were aksed for mortgage company and roll number, so assumed they took a reference.

We produced a very basic ins and outs each month but asides from this no other checks were made as far as we know.

I am 99% certain they did not seek an employer reference from my wife or for me which seems most odd.

We were approved last december and had the financial questions last summer before the "credit crunch" really started to hit last autumn.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Mx3421- you tend to find that you only need work ref's if you world with children or have involvement with children via your job

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Dh and I both had to have employer refs so guess it can depend on LA
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend never had a creit check just her ins and outs discussed


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i asked today when SW came she needs pay slips and a mortgage statement, we have a basic list we have to put incomings and outgoings on but thats all they want xx


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks all for your replys.....we will soon find out 

Take care

Wildi


----------

